# dinner with friends. (Kinda long with pictures)



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

We had our neighbors over for dinner tonight.. We sat out at our patio table.... While we were eating and Gadgetr was eating his dinner our neighbors cats came over. QT (the girl cat) came up to Gadget and started sniffing his food.. she lifted his head and let her sniff... she walked away.. He continued to eat... Then Bubba (the boy cat) came over and did the same thing that QT had done.. But Gadget lifted his head and backed up a copuple feet and let bubba eat his food.. We all thought it was cute... and all this time I wish I had the camera.. but it was in the house and they were bnetween me and the house and If I would have gotten up they would have left... you know how that is... 

So we went on with eating and talking and having a good time.. then Gadget and bubba started playin... then I really wished I had the camera.. so when they got done playin and bubba wondered off I got up and got the camera.. now we are ready for action... because they always come back for more... 

any way this is Gadget and bubba playin... 
















































and this is what QT was doing while the boys were playin


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

How cute! Gadget is such a friendly guy!


----------



## LadyUnicorn (Feb 20, 2005)

They're soooooo cute. They look like best friends.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

that kitty is soooo cute! gadget looks as if he's having a good time


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

QT is my kinda kitty lol! chiwi is a little scared of cats, when i worked at the vetsi let her investigate one of our abandoned cats (was thinking of adopting and wanted to see how it would work out, ssshhh i know i said i wouldn't own a cat but that's besides the point lol i'm a softie ok) well the cat was front declawed (we didnt' do it when it was abandoned by the way the owners had it done before abandoning it) and the cat wacked chiwi pretty hard in her face and from that moment on she's been scared of cats.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

You can tell they are friends! Very sweet!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Aww - how sweet is that? Gadget seems to like everybody - you must be so proud of him. Cute pics.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Gadget has turned into a real little man, hasn't he? Still just as cute as a button, of course. I guess nobody told him he's not supposed to be friends with kitties. :wink:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Gadget is such a gracious host....too cute !


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Lovely pics , gadget looks really happy with his playmate x


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

great pictures im glad gadget gets a long with the cat


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Sounds like that had a ton of fun playing together!!
Great photos.  Glad you wer able to finally get your camera!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

How fun! Gadget will be wanting to invite them over more often.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

the cats come over every day.. and Gadget goes over there almost everyday.. they love eachother.. it is funny because he doesn't like all dogs but he loves those cats.. 

they willl play for hours like that... I am just happy that he has play mates that he likes and isn't afraid of... 

infact the cats will come over and stand at the screen door and meow to let Gadget know they are here to play...


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Oh how funny Gadget's Mom! Just like little kids! "Can Gadget come out to play?" :lol:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Always love seeing pics of Gadget, he's so ultra cute. Love cats and kittens too, so think your pics are great. :lol:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

So cute They really do look like best friends


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Awww gadget...what a nice friendly boy you are


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

AHHHHHHHHHH how cute!!!


Dori I have noticed that Gadgets ears have been down for a while? Is he teething? The heat? Not feeling good? :dontknow:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Now, who said that cats and dogs can't be friends?! :wink: That is so cute!


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Gadget really is a sweetie. So sharing and friendly  ...you must be proud.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks like gadget had a great time !!

kisses nat


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

How cute!!! Gadget is getting so grown up!


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

Pics were too cute. Its good for Gadget to have friends.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

I love Gadget period. He is so darn cute. What a friendly little guy and hostess he is.

Leslie


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Gadget is so precious


----------

